# Anybody got results yet?



## EL Nica PE (Jun 6, 2006)

Anybody have good news? +1 :wel


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not home right now, and I've got an appt after work, but I'm thinking of sneaking a peak in my mailbox on the way over there.

My state told me it should be this week!


----------



## EL Nica PE (Jun 6, 2006)

from ELSES

"Registration for the October 2006 examinations opens July 5, 2006, and closes September 7, 2006. Visit the Registration Information page for more information about the registration process.

Would this mean that the results won't be here until late june early July?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 6, 2006)

No its got to be sooner. We need about 3 weeks to live in denial and/or decide whether or not to change careers if we fail! 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

rayers:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

My boss just told me I have my annual review next Tuesday. I'd love to have that damn passing result in hand going into it for leverage. :brick:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

YOU WILL. B)


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 7, 2006)

$5 says you wont have the passing letter in hand.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 7, 2006)

I moved this. A lot of us don't look in the Civil section often so the general threads will get more views here


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 7, 2006)

> No its got to be sooner. We need about 3 weeks to live in denial and/or decide whether or not to change careers if we fail!
> 
> Ed


For this April exam we only had a week to sign back up. Don't count on seeing anything till the end of the month or the first week of July. You guys are seriously jumping the gun.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

NSEARCH, You may be right.

But, last year, people were getting results by this date. I know the test was 6 days later this year, but aside from that, why should we expect them later this yer?

Ed


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 7, 2006)

> My boss just told me I have my annual review next Tuesday. I'd love to have that damn passing result in hand going into it for leverage. :brick:


VTE, I think you would be better off without the letter. Reason being is that this is your reivew, nothing to do with the PE status. Get the raise for the review. THEN, when you get the letter, get another raise for the PE status. If they clump it into one raise you may get jacked. If I got the letter before the review, I would even sit on it a bit and not present it at that time. IMHO


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't forget, the test was also easier this year...wink...wink...


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

To the members:

Remember there is alot of 'guests' on here right now, MEMBERS get the 'updates'

Guests should join up. We have great emoticons!!!!! :wel


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

> VTE, I think you would be better off without the letter. Reason being is that this is your reivew, nothing to do with the PE status. Get the raise for the review. THEN, when you get the letter, get another raise for the PE status. If they clump it into one raise you may get jacked. If I got the letter before the review, I would even sit on it a bit and not present it at that time. IMHO


That's not a bad idea. Get the annual raise for performance/cost of living increase. Then when the dust settles from that, hit them up with the PE letter. You think they'd need to give me more, to prevent me from taking the license elsewhere for more $$.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

Plus, say you get a 3% cost of living increase, then your salary is higher of course.

If you're company has a solid 5% increase for PE's, then it will 5% of the 'higher' salary.

GREAT idea scottiesei


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 7, 2006)

Hell ya! I was in the "coporate" world for awhile. I finally got tired of it and found a PE to partner with until I get my licsence. It's so nice not to have to worry about rasies and bonuses. Plus, you never get paid what you think you're worth when you know what the fees they charge for your services are. Good luck VTE!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

One year I got a major promotion just about the same time as yearly reviews. They lumped them in together and I think I got 8% total. For the promotion alone I should have gotten at least 15% or more- particularly based on traditional salaries in the company for the new role. THe cost of living and performance should have been 3-5% on its own.

I complained. This was eventually the end of my loyalty and ultimately drew me to the end of my employment there.

It made me feel like they put me there just 'cause they knew they could sucker me in cheap. I always worked extra time and put in extra effort. The problem there is that the upper management sometimes thinks you're a sucker and will do anything for your job.

I don't like arguing my case or begging for more money. I know I could probably get it more often. I just feel that if they don't give you what you deserve in the first place, they're trying to take advantage of you some time.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

^ Yeah. They bill you out at like 3x your actual wages. Where does the rest go? :dunno:

That's a lotta overhead and profit there.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

I still am sticking to my theory that I will get the results by Saturday!!!!!!!!!

:claps:


----------



## VTskier (Jun 7, 2006)

VTEnviro,

I think the best would be to get the performance evaluation raise, then hit them with the raise for the PE license.

Then you could afford to take the gf on another vacation! :thumbsup:


----------



## azchem (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, well my review is this week and I asked if we should wait for the PE results or if they would be taken into account after the fact. And my bosses response was..

"What, like a raise?" :suicide:

This after I got an 18% raise last year for doing the job of the person above me and I have continued to do part of my bosses job too!

Needless to say I am waiting on the results so that I can move on to greener pastures.


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 8, 2006)

> Yeah, well my review is this week and I asked if we should wait for the PE results or if they would be taken into account after the fact. And my bosses response was..
> "What, like a raise?" :suicide:
> 
> This after I got an 18% raise last year for doing the job of the person above me and I have continued to do part of my bosses job too!
> ...


Hmmm.....asking a boss advice about money? No offense bro but that was not the way to handle that. If you passed the PE, the ball is in your court. What do you want to stay? That is the question. Too many "bosses" down play the significance of substantial achivements in order to save payroll (you can quote me there).


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 8, 2006)

I got into work and checked Ga's licensing website, of course. 22 new engineers since yesterday!  Is it today? My heart is racing when I sort by profession, then by PE number.

All 22 were by comity (from other states). Darn it.  It seems right though since the board met on Tuesday and probably voted those in, then they were added to the system on Wednesday. I'm sticking with my original prediction of passing results to be on the website tomorrow or Monday. rayers:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2006)

^ Just checked my state's website. Nothing yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

NO!


----------

